# Anyone in Milton, Ontario? Need help with cycling my tank



## abridgel (Jan 4, 2010)

I've got a 110 gallon just set up - bought the test kit and amonia and have been adding the amonia on a daily basis to the already running tank. 

Just wondering if anyone is close by that has some media I can borrow to get the good bacteria going? Rather get this tank up and running sooner than later

Thanks in Advance


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

*cycling*

Hi; Don't rush the cycling on a 110 gal. tank it could take a week to ten days to complete. When your ammonia and nitrite readings are at 0 and your nitrate level is at 5 or less slowly add a few fish, test after a couple of days if nessesary do a 50% water change test again after 24 hrs. If all is okay add a few more fish and repeat test,water change if needed. Most important do not rush getting this full of fish or you could lose everything. A weekly water change is needed after things get running.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm from Mississauga and you're welcome to come pick some up if you like.


----------

